# 2013 model Knaus Sky TI step (omnistep) and fridge



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Brought the motorhome home this morning and two things are wrong. One the Dometic fridge appears to start up properly but after a couple of minutes the fridge beeps and it doesn't appear to be getting cold. The vehicle was last out in October It just doesn't appear to fire up.

The step was working properly this morning but when I went to move the vehicle off the ramps this afternoon the steps do not retract when starting the vehicle. Works on the switch and the fuse is okay. Any help would be appreciated.

Have looked at the forum but cannot find anything relevant


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi i have just had the same problem with my Tecno steps on my Autocruise , on mine it has three micro switchs on the underneath of the steps to stop start and retract on was snaped , i found out on here that the micro switches were the same as the front door micro switches so swaped them and it works great now , hope this helps


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Thanks will look this afternoon


----------

